# Purely Organic Lawn Food



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Anybody out there use Purely Organic Lawn Food from HD ? Usually I don't use any big box stores fertilizers but $18 for 5k of coverage sounds good price.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Damn! I literally just bought a few bags of this for $22.78! From Home Depot too. Probably only priced like that in your area because I just checked Home Depot again.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> Damn! I literally just bought a few bags of this for $22.78! From Home Depot too. Probably only priced like that in your area because I just checked Home Depot again.


Did you use it before?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I assume the 5,000 sqft is the Florida rate.. this bag only has 2.5 lbs N, so 2,500 sqft for a typical 1#N per k rate..


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn! I literally just bought a few bags of this for $22.78! From Home Depot too. Probably only priced like that in your area because I just checked Home Depot again.
> ...


No I haven't used it. I heard it's a good Ringer Lawn Restore clone and that it works well. My plan is to switch this between Milorganite applications.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

And it's also about $8 cheaper than Ringer.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Unless they've changed the formula recently, the ingredients are more fast release than slow, so just because it's "organic", be aware of what you're getting.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10683


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Used it before with good results, nothing spectacular or anything. Pretty much like most any other fert out there.

Now be aware that 5k coverage is just a suggestion, it really depends on how much N you wanna put down how often. At bag rate it's 0.5 lb/1k of N so relatively low. Unless you're spoon feeding (which is not really done with organics), you're really looking at only 2500sq ft of coverage or maybe 3000.

$19 for 3000sq feet is a bit expensive, would rather do Milo at that point which can be had for under $15. It's a good alternative if you don't have any other organics available, but wouldn't be something I would use all season long.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I've used it, no iron basically led to mediocre results. I'll stay with Screaming Green


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Unless they've changed the formula recently, the ingredients are more fast release than slow, so just because it's "organic", be aware of what you're getting.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10683


I read this thread back when I was researching the product to see if I wanted to buy it. Its a great thread and point to bring up.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Used it before with good results, nothing spectacular or anything. Pretty much like most any other fert out there.
> 
> Now be aware that 5k coverage is just a suggestion, it really depends on how much N you wanna put down how often. At bag rate it's 0.5 lb/1k of N so relatively low. Unless you're spoon feeding (which is not really done with organics), you're really looking at only 2500sq ft of coverage or maybe 3000.
> 
> $19 for 3000sq feet is a bit expensive, would rather do Milo at that point which can be had for under $15. It's a good alternative if you don't have any other organics available, but wouldn't be something I would use all season long.


Great point!
I myself dont think I've ever put down 0.5lb/1K of Nitrogen... :lol: 
I am usually around 0.75lb/1K of Nitrogen or above.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Organics fast release? Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

M32075 said:


> Organics fast release? Didn't know that was possible.


Document has a column that lists release speed, most are medium to slow but there are fast ones.

https://extension.oregonstate.edu/sites/default/files/documents/1/lc437organicfertilizersvaluesrev.pdf


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I use Purely Organic for summer applications, but I don't look for it to green up the lawn like Milorganite, but rather to better the soil base. My summer application is base work (i.e. soil) applications when those little critters are very active. Since it's used as a summer application, I don't need to put down pounds of this stuff. I spray iron to supplement for that green affect, if necessary. I no longer need phosphorus, so Milorganite is out of my program. So, it depends on what you are trying to get out of the product. I use Turfgro 24-0-11 for spring application, which contains iron and a host of other micronutrients. Fall application is all 46-0-0.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I have used it with good results to replace Ringer, and have bought pallets for work. I also use it for summer apps, but skipped it this year for the typical 7/4 app, before foregoing additional N for the rest of summer, to reduce chances of fungal production.

Unfortunately, I think my turf could have used one last N shot before the summer hit, but that's unrelated to the efficacy of POP Lawn Food. Although it does provide good soil boosting OM, I think I will be returning to Milo or the equivalent, next year, for the iron boost.

As far as $/lb of N goes, I do think it's a good value.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

Soybean meal has an NPK of 7-1-2 and I can buy a 50 pound bag for 15 dollars at the feed store in town.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

CoastalHumboldt said:


> Soybean meal has an NPK of 7-1-2 and I can buy a 50 pound bag for 15 dollars at the feed store in town.


I wish I had that option, but there are few feed stores near me, and I haven't seen it there. However, there is a HD across the street and that I walk to occasionally, and I could easily pick up a bag of POP LF. Lol


----------

